# Canned Hunting Video a must see



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

This a must see video I tripped across while just surfing. It is pretty enlighting too those that really in the middle of saying it's okay. It is not okay in my book, but watch the video and make own your mind. http://www.real-hunters.com/full.swf I hope everyone watch's this before they respond too this thread. If we do not take too our state rep's we will all be canned hunting.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

What is there to respond to. That isn't even hunting. Personally I consider that to be animal cruelty. What pisses me off, is that when legislation came down to ban the interstate transport of animals to game ranches of less than 1000 acres, SCI and the rest of the preserve our hunting at any cost crowd came out against the legislation.

I wouldn't have minded that they came out against game ranches being regulated if they would have come out and condemned this type of game ranch practice, which they didn't.

Aloha..


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

The reponse is too end Canned hunts Or at least too make them tow the line on the simple and current regs. we can pass many laws but they need enforcemnet. Without that it is useless. That is the reponse, I do not know how yet but I am looking. So any input from other is welcome.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I bet Jimmy Houston is real proud of his Buck. Probobly got it hanging in a place of Honor in his Game Room. 
Do you think he has Scuba Divers putting fish on his line too? :vom:


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Well...let me start by saying that I in no way agree with the overcrowding, and the "drugged animal" scenes in that video. That being said, here are my thoughts. There are several issues at work here. Recently there was a hunting show I just happend to catch where a viewer wrote in and asked why cant these shows show "real world hunting situations". The host replied "who would want to watch that???" And sadly he is right. Part of what makes those hunt exciting to watch is the "look at the size of that buck!" factor. Not many shows would last long showing a guy hanging from a tree stand for a week and taking a shot at a spike buck because that is the first (and probably only) deer he saw. The public has demanded world record size trophys be shown on these programs. There is no way the volume of animals of that size that is needed to maintain a weekly show occurs in "nature" and would present themselves not only for a shot, but a camera shot as well. There is a reason these shows start off with "Here we are at High Fence Ranch in Bent Armpit Texas...". 

The next reason for this type of hunt is manufacturer R&D and promotion. I myself am working on a product that needs field testing. I paid for a "canned hunt" at a reputable park in my area (not like the ones in that film) so I could be given the oppertunity to test my product on a live animal in a controlled (as in a wounded animal could not get away and suffer) and extreamly high probablility of success situation. Though the amimals were well maintained and not drugged, they were in a compratively small containment area surrounded by fence. This was a "meat hunt" by the way, not a "trophy hunt" which occurs in a much larger open area. This allowed me (and allows other manufacturers) to prove their product and contains that animal in an area assuring recovery. Shooting at steel durms and balistic gel is not the only way broadhead companies test their product. 

From a promotional standpoint, how many of you would buy say a broad head if the package showed a guy sitting over a 90lb doe? If the broad head next to it shows a hunter sitting over an 800lb elk, your mind kicks in and says "WOW, it killed an elk, this must be a great broadhead" and off to the cash register you go. Manufactures spend tens of thousands to get put into blinds infront of feeders just off of the fenced in pens to get those promotional shots. Again, it is what the hunting community has responded too.

We are being constantly teased by these TV shows to "go out and buy that "dream hunt of a life time"!!" Those "dream hunts" can be run by top quality game managment companies, or "puppy mill" deer farmers. Those high quality "dream hunts" can be tens of thousands for a few days that very few of us "real hunters" could ever hope to afford. So...the "puppy mill" hunt parks have found their niche. Low quality animals, low overhead (read poor conditions) and a very willing community of frustrated hunters that are willing to pay a few thousand to get the chance to shoot something bigger than a spike buck for once in their life.

Is what was on that video wrong??? yes. Does this need regualtion and enforcement??? yes. Is "fish in a barrel hunting" going to stop?? no. Manufacturers, TV producers, Sponsors, and hate to say it, everyone who watches the Outdoor Network will keep it going. I would love to see a national game management system that would allow the average American to be able to hunt in areas that have a decent heard number of healthy animals, but that is probalby never going to happen, and this industry is too testosterone and "my deer rack is bigger than yours" based to ever fully shut down this type of hunting (or havesting as I prefer to call it...yes, I say I "harvested" the animal I paid for as I did not "hunt" it IMO). If Roland Martin pulls out a 10lb bass from some lake in Florida, you can go there, rent a boat, and fish the exact same water he does. That does not happen in Hunting shows. You want to hunt the same piece of property that Jimmy Houston does???? Open your checkbook, cause that is NOT public land and it will cost you some serious cash to see that same piece of dirt.

Wyvern


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

*ban canned hunts*

I'm with you ban_t! That video shows how disgustingly ridiculous some people can be. "That's the biggest buck I've ever killed!" (or similar words) is what that fake hunter said. How proud he must be! (His "shot" wasn't even on target!)

It gives real hunting a black eye, and it is an awful thing to do to animals. I'm glad there have been some prosecutions, but if they keep changing the laws, they'll keep doing this. If we don't stand up against it, it will keep happening. 

And, we've got to let the manufacturers that sponsor fake hunting shows know how we feel. The only way it will stop them is if it hurts their profits.


----------



## kingfisher (Dec 28, 2003)

Good post Wyvern


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't watch that. 

Michael Vick gets 2 years and those guys are making a fotune doing that and running hunting shows?? Dear God!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Everyone who supports high fence hunting is supporting this type of behavior. Any time something is breed and sold for money, people will find the easy way to make a quick buck. I’m willing to bet even the most “so called” respectable deer farm has some kind of skeletons in the closets when the checks are big enough.

Instead of booking your next high fence hunt, just donate the money straight to P.E.D.A and save yourselves the time.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

I thought everyone has seen this. Its a couple of years old and has been posted more than once here. I immediatly started boycotting Jimmy's sponsors after seeing it.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"Everyone who supports high fence hunting is supporting this type of behavior. Any time something is breed and sold for money, people will find the easy way to make a quick buck. I’m willing to bet even the most “so called” respectable deer farm has some kind of skeletons in the closets when the checks are big enough.

"Instead of booking your next high fence hunt, just donate the money straight to P.E.D.A and save yourselves the time. "

We did our hunt strictly as a R&D test. It was a meat animal and we were backed with a guide with a rifle right behind us if we were not assured of a clean kill so the animal would not suffer. In a "wild" hunt with an unproven product we ran the risk of wounding an animal that we may have never recovered that may have suffered if what we were testing did not work the way it did. I was unwilling to potentialy harm an animal and let it die hours later when I could be assured that If I said "oh crap, that is not good" I could turn to my left and say "put it down" and have that animal contained and dispatched quickly and humainly. I understand some peoples distain at the idea that I "paid" for an animal, but I felt it was ultimately more humain than the "wild" alternative. I did not consider it a "hunt", and we did our research before deciding on this particular outfit.( Felt very good about the treatment and condition of the animals). Would I do it again??? probably not, we proved what we set out to do and now it is up for real world testing. High fence parks have a place, but if you have never experienced it it is not hunting IMO and I personaly would not feel like I "bagged a trophy" if the only effort I made was to write a check and get driven to a blind in an ATV. Like any other business there are ethical ones and crappy ones and the crappy ones need to be shut down.

Wyvern


----------



## Pat Miller (Oct 27, 2006)

str_8_shot said:


> Everyone who supports high fence hunting is supporting this type of behavior.
> 
> This has been on every hunting forum from here to high heaven for a couple of years now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I also wonder if guys like the one who shot the propped up, injured Buck get in the Record Books. I know the rules, but it's not like these guys are exactly ethical anyway. If they pay $15,000 to shoot a wounded, drugged, propped up Trophy Buck in a tiny enclosure, do you doubt they would submit a false affidavid of "Fair Chase" to get in P&Y or B&C? I wonder how many names in the Books got there that way?


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> I also wonder if guys like the one who shot the propped up, injured Buck get in the Record Books. I know the rules, but it's not like these guys are exactly ethical anyway. If they pay $15,000 to shoot a wounded, drugged, propped up Trophy Buck in a tiny enclosure, do you doubt they would submit a false affidavid of "Fair Chase" to get in P&Y or B&C? I wonder how many names in the Books got there that way?


So that monster 214" 6x6 whitetail I ran over on the way to deer opener is not legal in either the B&C or P&Y?

I hate canned hunts and big game TV hunting shows: especially the one with Stan Potts. They don't come any fakier than Potts.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

The unfortunate truth is that as long as we champion the athlete that we scorn for making millions, they will continue to make millions. As long as we continue to support companies that support these types of operations, they will continue.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Everyone who supports high fence hunting is supporting this type of behavior. 

As Quoted by Pat Miller
This has been on every hunting forum from here to high heaven for a couple of years now. 
Yes it should be on every forum to try too stop this behavior. It is just plain wrong. Yes it is all about money, So it would be fair too say only those with deep pockets can do this?

In Texas there are quite a few 'high fence' ranches that deer REGULARLY jump the fence all the time for different and various reasons, plus the fact that when the ranches are HUGE and you can't walk across one in a couple of days time, the animals within are equally as wild, wary and just as smart as UNFENCED animals.

So it's okay too fence in wild game that the people of Texas or any other state paid too support with Tax dollars. Calling it a ranch does not make it one . It is a Large fenced in property. that recieved their stock from the Taxpayers. Then fed and managed by the owners of the property. 


_So to make this simple----you know not of what you speak concerning high fences and 'supporting this type of behavior'......._
Not sure if what simple is the video speaks for itself. Yes it is the extreme side of High fence. The question is and always be when is it enough. I am not insuting you just trying too get a grip on canned hunts of any kind. I hunt for pleasure and food. On public property, I have no trophy's just food in the frezzer. Just as my father before me and his father before him. 
I do conceed that it is all about the ALL MIGHTY DOLLAR wanting us all too buy into it. 

Oh and one other thing.......what does P.E.D.A. stand for......question mark.!

As in duh.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

> Oh and one other thing.......what does P.E.D.A. stand for......question mark.!


People for the Ethical Drugging of Animals or Jimmy Houston Club.


----------

